# HCL for Constipation



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

My colon hydrotherapist told me that many of her clients who suffer from chronic constipation have had great results using HCL. I might try it. I found this article today http://www.naturalnews.com/039312_chronic_constipation_stomach_acid_natural_remedies.html#


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

is it possible to get hcl from pharmacies? do we need prescription from a doctor to get hcl?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

wigglesmom said:


> My colon hydrotherapist told me that many of her clients who suffer from chronic constipation have had great results using HCL. I might try it. I found this article today http://www.naturalnews.com/039312_chronic_constipation_stomach_acid_natural_remedies.html#


This looks like spam. Could you please tell us what is this thing ? Is it some compound of HCl (acid) and how it might help ? I suggest that people avoid clicking links on such posts without hesitation, regardless of the number of posts and rep of the OP.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just looked it up on webmd:

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-312-BETAINE%20HYDROCHLORIDE.aspx?activeIngredientId=312&activeIngredientName=BETAINE%20HYDROCHLORIDE

i really don't think this would be a good idea for anyone to take without at first consulting their doctor. also i don't think it would be good to take if you already have GERD (reflux) like i do.

and there was this warning as well from webmd:

* Peptic ulcer disease*: There is a concern that the hydrochloric acid produced from betaine hydrochloride might irritate stomach ulcers or keep them from healing.


----------



## someguy79 (Dec 21, 2013)

I had GERD/Gastritis and I got it almost 100% fixed with Gastro-Ven.

I am now taking PR-Digest + HCL and it seems to workout pretty well.

You are right though, a Doctor should be consulted on this.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, everyone. I read a bunch of reviews, and it seems that I should talk to someone before taking HCL. Now, to find a decent gastro doc!


----------

